
Elon Musk: rebel without a clue - kgwgk
https://www.ft.com/content/fb794afc-a149-11e8-85da-eeb7a9ce36e4
======
a-fried-egg
No, he has an actual cause. He just took on a little too much at the moment.

------
394549
Paywall bypass: [http://archive.is/uMq0c](http://archive.is/uMq0c)

------
kgwgk
tl;dr

    
    
        Resents authority
        Feels misunderstood
        Needs a parent figure
        Awkward around women
        Concentration problems
        Obsessed with sci fi

